# **Induktion Motorsports - Heffner Performance 4.2 Twin Turbo Install**



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

We recently had a customer approach us with the goal of getting more power out of his 4.2L R8; given the power goals, the Heffner Performance twin turbo system was the ideal choice. 

This thread will be updated as our build begins and continues to allow other owners an idea of what is involved in an upgrade like this.

Just before Thanksgiving the kit arrived, and was quickly unboxed:

























The kit comes complete with _a lot_ of parts, an intricate system of hoses to transport coolant for the air-to-water intercooler, new MAF housings, inlet / charge pipes, and most importantly, the turbos and wastegates:









Twin Precision turbos and water-cooled TiAL wastegates flow through a pair of mufflers integrated into the exhaust piping

*Eventually* the installed kit will look like this:









The customer should be dropping the vehicle off to us in the near future, and we are planning to dyno the vehicle before and after to get real-world numbers as well.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, and look forward to more updates as the kit progresses!


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

I believe every time this kit is installed on an R8 an angel gets its wings


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

Hope to be driving it this week....

Here are a few pics of the process


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Siiiick.


----------



## Acerxz (Aug 7, 2000)

Updates? Dyno?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

Acerxz said:


> Updates?


Car is happily back with the owner (has been for quite some time), however, we haven't had it back in to dyno it. The power is immense and instant, and while the exhaust is notably louder, its certainly not too obtrusive :thumbup:

Once we can get the car back from the owner (its a daily driver) we will get some dyno numbers :laugh:


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

:thumbupure sex!!:thumbup:


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

any updates?opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

R32ManiaK said:


> any updates?opcorn:


No other updates other than the customer loves it :laugh: When it hits the rollers I'll definitely post the results


----------



## jessturbo (Oct 7, 2010)

how much psi is it pushing ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

jessturbo said:


> how much psi is it pushing ?


 6psi = ~630HP :laugh: 

There is the option to run more boost, however that requires a built motor


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> 6psi = ~630HP :laugh:
> 
> There is the option to run more boost, however that requires a built motor


Any video of this beast in action?:thumbup:


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

milo said:


> Any video of this beast in action?:thumbup:


This. VIDEOS!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

how are they at getting the heat out of the engine bay? I have heard this has been a big issue with the turbo'd cars vs. the supercharged ones.


----------



## mikeh6 (Aug 8, 2007)

:heart:


----------

